
Reflecty – a mirror as heart of your smart home - dervondenbergen
https://reflecty.co/
======
dervondenbergen
A friend of mine and recently created reflecty, a intuitive gesture controlled
smart mirror. During the last one month and a bit we both worked day and
night, to make out of the idea something real. With reflecty you can check the
news, find out about the weather or get informed, when the next bus or tram
arrives.

Although we only finished the first prototype some days ago, we are already
planning a follow up with many improvements and lots of new features.

You can find out more about reflecty on its project website:
[https://reflecty.co/](https://reflecty.co/)

------
lukyvj
Wow, this seems to be an awesome product! Well done guys.

------
kevingimbel
I wish I could buy one immediately! SO awesome!

------
TimPietrusky
I WANT THIS! NOW!

